# Best weight-weenie quick releases



## twain (May 18, 2004)

So I posted a while ago that the KCNC QRs were awesome; 45 grams for the pair and about $70. The have 2 downsides; the springs are too tight and they don't have enough leverage to really cinch down.

Here is a better QR set for the same price.
Mad Fiber!
44 grams for $70. They have a longer lever than the KCNCs -- though the axle and "nut" appear to be made by KCNC. These are a friggin bargain.

As an aside, also testing the Mad Fiber wheels. Will be riding this weekend and will post a "pro review".


----------



## Vee (Jun 17, 2010)

twain said:


> So I posted a while ago that the KCNC QRs were awesome; 45 grams for the pair and about $70. The have 2 downsides; the springs are too tight and they don't have enough leverage to really cinch down.
> 
> Here is a better QR set for the same price.
> Mad Fiber!
> ...


Kinda hard to say they are better without actually trying them out for a while, wouldn't you think?

With that said, though, I look forward to hearing your review.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

After around 1600 kilometers I'm still loving my KCNC skewers. I got them for $49 (shipping included) from ebay, which was surely a bargain for me. 

I'm looking forward to your review of the wheelset. From what I've heard they're very nice.


----------



## Lelandjt (Sep 11, 2008)

Vee said:


> Kinda hard to say they are better without actually trying them out for a while, wouldn't you think?


A moment on the scale and one throw of the lever tells me whether a QR is good or not. They all have different cam profiles and lever lengths and some don't provide enough clamping force. If it's light, feels like it clamps hard, and is easy to use it's good.


----------



## Waves77 (Aug 15, 2010)

Look like the "Far and Near" skewers to me (http://fairwheelbikes.com/far-and-near-road-skewers-p-1563.html) - AFAIK they were designed by the same guy who did the KCNC ones, so I'm sure you can find them on ebay for less than $70...


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

The _best_ (rather than the cheapest) IMO are the Carbonsport ones - 43grams/pr and rock solid clamping. I have used a variety of lightweight items and I believe the only way to find a decent light skewer is to see how rigid the overall bike fees when they are in use and how well they hold - not just how well they clamp.


----------



## dadoflam (Jan 19, 2008)

The _best_ (rather than the cheapest) IMO are the Carbonsport ones - 43grams/pr and rock solid clamping. I have used a variety of lightweight items and I believe the only way to find a decent light skewer is to see how rigid the overall bike fees when they are in use and how well they hold - not just how well they clamp initially.:thumbsup:


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Mad Fiber follow up*



twain said:


> So I posted a while ago that the KCNC QRs were awesome; 45 grams for the pair and about $70. The have 2 downsides; the springs are too tight and they don't have enough leverage to really cinch down.
> 
> Here is a better QR set for the same price.
> Mad Fiber!
> ...


The review for the wheelset is up
http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/mad-fiber-carbon-road-wheels-pro-review/

I didn't go in to the quick releases but after a few days of testing, I have to reiterate that these skewers are an incredible value.


----------



## fazzman (Mar 12, 2008)

I like my kcnc skewers. Got mine off of ebay $65 bucks shipped from china. Took a couple of weeks but they arrived and came in at 42g. Do the mad fiber skewers have a brass bushing or rubber? I like the action of the kcnc with the brass bushing. Really smooth and secure action.


----------



## Bacana (Aug 13, 2010)

Those Mad Fiber and Far and Near skewers seem to bear more than just a passing resemblance.


----------

